# Mercury 25 2 stroke Multi function tiller handle issues



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Check the tension adjustments. They are the last thing before the cables goes to the primary gear. (The one that attaches to the motor.)

Also make sure everything is seated, the cables are rather stiff and don't usually go into the grooves they were supposed to. Another problem I have had is the cable housing not sliding into places as well. 

Pics help!


----------



## fishn bubba (Aug 23, 2015)

pm sent 




freeclimber said:


> Check the tension adjustments. They are the last thing before the cables goes to the primary gear. (The one that attaches to the motor.)
> 
> Also make sure everything is seated, the cables are rather stiff and don't usually go into the grooves they were supposed to. Another problem I have had is the cable housing not sliding into places as well.
> 
> Pics help!


----------

